# My New Malinois....



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok, technically, he's just visting. He belongs to a good friend of mine, and although he's looking for a working home, he is only here for training. That is my story, and I am sticking to it. However...you never know. 

His name is currently changing, so I need some help thinking up a new one. His old one means "no no bad dog" I think. lol.

He is 8 months old, and working lines. NVBK, in fact. (Belgian ring)


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

Oh! He's pretty! Love his face! 

What kind of a name are you looking for?


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

Well, no human names- Harry, Fred, Henry, etc. don't do it for me, unless they're unusual human names.

And it needs to be not too off the wall, since if he gets another handler down the line, I don't want them going, "and this is the STUPIDEST NAME" lol

I was going to call him Loki, but DH remembered we had a Dutch Shepherd puppy named Loki, and it wasn't a favorable memory for him. Then again, who cares what DH says...


----------



## rutylr (Apr 26, 2009)

He is a very happy looking guy..
I love the stupid people names....
Fred,Barney,Elwood...


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

rutylr said:


> He is a very happy looking guy..
> I love the stupid people names....
> Fred,Barney,Elwood...



Oh! I forgot the happy pics! Let me go to photobucket and get them!

I love Elwood, both the name and the dog. Barney is cute and funny, but I guess I should add, that I like tougher names...lol



















Happy boy.


----------



## AlaskaDals (May 4, 2009)

I have no idea what NVBK means, but he's a handsome dog. Looks like a Krueger, or Rueger (sp?), or Howitzer (?) Maybe my head is in guns. But, dogs can be lethal weapons, but you already know that.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

Stryker, Spike, Loic (Belgian), Lyric... (Jaia was almost named that) 

Belgian cities: Arlon, Tienen, Leuven

Rhine (River in Belgium)

LOVE his happy pictures!


----------



## rutylr (Apr 26, 2009)

There are the happy face ones..
About as tough as I would go is Andro.


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

AlaskaDals said:


> I have no idea what NVBK means, but he's a handsome dog. Looks like a Krueger, or Rueger (sp?), or Howitzer (?) Maybe my head is in guns. But, dogs can be lethal weapons, but you already know that.


There are two registries in Belgium. One is the St. something and is the official FCI registry. The other is the NVBK registry which is for working dogs- if you go to you tube and search for NVBK you can see what it is like. 

In Malis, NVBK lines are a bit different from the French lines.

More than you wanted to know, sorry. My NBVK designation was more an explaination of his looks. 

Hehe- I have an "AKM" at home, he is supposed to be named "Kalash" which is what they call an AK-47 in Russia, where he was born.

"AKM" (Jak) has a mother named Uzi, and a sister named Bazuka.


----------



## AlaskaDals (May 4, 2009)

LOL..how bizarre I nailed the gun names...and I don't even like guns. But I'm gonna go to YouTube and check it out. Thanks for the info :0) He's a very handsome boy.

I just watched a video on NBVK, and I am floored! Wow, is this a fairly unknown sport in the US? Like does AKC do it or UKC? You said you mentioned it, more to point out the type of dog he is, which is why I ask. I've just never seen anything like it. My Maggie would probably love that! She excels at chasing me or anyone I point out to go get..but she just pinches them. It's actually hilarious. How does this differ from Schutzhund (sp?). It seemed like the dogs were more trained for unusual circumstances, although it could've been the level the dogs in the video were at (top or Mid). Do they use the Malinois because they have aggressive tendicies? What's it take to be a top dog in that arena? Like could a poodle do it, or a lab or even a Dalmatian? Why do they choose THAT breed? I know alot of questions. Just very intrigued.


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

AlaskaDals said:


> LOL..how bizarre I nailed the gun names...and I don't even like guns. But I'm gonna go to YouTube and check it out. Thanks for the info :0) He's a very handsome boy.
> 
> I just watched a video on NBVK, and I am floored! Wow, is this a fairly unknown sport in the US? Like does AKC do it or UKC? You said you mentioned it, more to point out the type of dog he is, which is why I ask. I've just never seen anything like it. My Maggie would probably love that! She excels at chasing me or anyone I point out to go get..but she just pinches them. It's actually hilarious. How does this differ from Schutzhund (sp?). It seemed like the dogs were more trained for unusual circumstances, although it could've been the level the dogs in the video were at (top or Mid). Do they use the Malinois because they have aggressive tendicies? What's it take to be a top dog in that arena? Like could a poodle do it, or a lab or even a Dalmatian? Why do they choose THAT breed? I know alot of questions. Just very intrigued.


No to AKC and UKC. There is a small NVBK club somewhere in the NE area I think...but don't even think they have trials. French ring and Mondio Ring are more popular here. Belgian Ring is similar to the other rings, but with a bit more distractions and also the grip quality is judged. The suits are a bit less padding most places, but more of a bite bar type situation on the common bite places, legs and arms.

Malinois are chosen more for their agility than aggression I would think. I don't know about NVBK, but there are some off breeds doing both schutzhund and Ring sport- I know a Border Collie, and some bully breeds doing ring.


----------



## AlaskaDals (May 4, 2009)

Wow, thanks for answering all those questions. I'm still intrigued though, and will be keeping my eye out on it. Again thanks for teaching me :0)


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Ooo he's gorgeous. I thought of Rico when I saw his face, but then again I am horrible in the name department.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

What a handsome boy! What are you training him for (french ring, Schutzhund, etc...)?

I have a quick question of my own - how drivey are the show line Mals? I know border collie enthusiasts are often annoyed by the "Barbie Collies" in the show ring because they just can't work, but when I think of Belgian Malinois I think of working dog only...


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

Equinox said:


> What a handsome boy! What are you training him for (french ring, Schutzhund, etc...)?
> 
> I have a quick question of my own - how drivey are the show line Mals? I know border collie enthusiasts are often annoyed by the "Barbie Collies" in the show ring because they just can't work, but when I think of Belgian Malinois I think of working dog only...


Schutzhund, of course. 

They are still drivey, but not as much. Less nerve, less fight, less grip, less drive. IN GENERAL, there are always exceptions.


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

i love the very first picture, you can just tell in his eyes he is ready to go!!

as for names, stryker, stealth, radar, mako, bonzi, zuko, sniper or ammo. every time i see a malinois, i think of the army dogs ( i had a friend that was a trainer), they really are such awesome dogs! you know you'll want to keep him


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the name suggestions, please keep 'em coming!


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

I thought of the name Gryphon when I saw that adorable smiley face. What a handsome dog. 

Some other names:
Vader
Hawk
Zephyr
Trigger


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok, I think Stryker and Vader are still in the running, maybe Hawk, and Loki.

Hmm...maybe Stealth, too...lol.


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

My mom and dad used to have a GSD named Stryker. I love that name.


----------

